# Linux-Live ueber den Browser



## Fabian (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

fuer alle Windows-Benutzer die gerne mal Linux sehen und testen moechten ohne Knoppix und Co. runterzuladen, hier ein netter Link:

http://opensource.region-stuttgart.de/index.php?main=8&sub=8_0

Viel Spass


----------



## CoolY (28. Dezember 2004)

Das ist echt Cool :-D


----------



## Mülly (12. Mai 2005)

Find ich eine ganz tolle Sache. 
Denke eh das in naher Zukunft einige Leute auf Linux umsteigen werden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2005)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich, als ueberzeugter Linux-User, den Wechsel zu Linux grundsaetzlich gutheisse, frage ich mich doch wie Du zu der Ueberzeugung kommst, dass in naeherer Zukunft einige Leute auf Linux umsteigen.


----------



## Mülly (13. Mai 2005)

@reptiler:
Viele Große Firmen und Städte haben schon auf Linux umgestellt.

Auch für den Homeuser wird Linux immer interessanter. Ich nutze linux auch schon eine ganze zeit und muss feststellen das sich dort einiges getan hat.

Die Kompatiblität zu neuer Hardware hat sich sehr verbessert. Des weiteren sind sehr viele Tools (OpenOffice,MP3-Player,Videowiedergabe,Brennprogramme,Servertools,...) kostenlos mit dabei.

Außerdem wird es Windows Usern die "umstellung" mittlerweile auch optisch sehr einfach gemacht (z.B. Suse9.2 wo man sogar den RedmondXP look wählen kann).

Wenn die Softwareleute von EA o.ä. mal anfangen würden Games für Linux zu coden, würde sicher ein ganzer Schwung umsteigen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Mai 2005)

Mülly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @reptiler:
> Viele Große Firmen und Städte haben schon auf Linux umgestellt.


Davon habe ich gehoert, finde ich auch gut, insbesondere um Microsoft zu zeigen, dass man sich nicht unter Druck setzen laesst, was von Microsoft-Seite durchaus bereits geschehen ist.



			
				Mülly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch für den Homeuser wird Linux immer interessanter. Ich nutze linux auch schon eine ganze zeit und muss feststellen das sich dort einiges getan hat.


Das ist aber oft distributionsabhaengig. Insbesondere bei Suse hat sich an der Konfiguration viel getan, was fuer Ein- und Umsteigen sehr hilfreich ist. Bei Slackware und Debian ist weiterhin viel Handarbeit angesagt, was fuer erfahrene User, meiner Meinung nach, auch der bessere, weil flexiblere, Weg ist.



			
				Mülly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Kompatiblität zu neuer Hardware hat sich sehr verbessert. Des weiteren sind sehr viele Tools (OpenOffice,MP3-Player,Videowiedergabe,Brennprogramme,Servertools,...) kostenlos mit dabei.


Es war schon immer ohne Ende Software dabei, schon damals bei meiner Suse 6.2 waren 6 CDs mit ohne Programmen vollgepackt. Und den Rest kann man sich ja, genauso kostenlos, aus dem Internet besorgen, und das vollkommen legal.
Ich denke gerade das ist ein Problem vor dem viele User stehen, dass sie nicht kapieren koennen/wollen, dass es Software im Internet gibt die man legal runterladen kann und die dann auch noch wirklich was taugt.



			
				Mülly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Außerdem wird es Windows Usern die "umstellung" mittlerweile auch optisch sehr einfach gemacht (z.B. Suse9.2 wo man sogar den RedmondXP look wählen kann).


Die Optik spielt fuer den Umsteiger wahrscheinlich auch eine nicht gerade unwesentliche Rolle, besonders wenn die Computer-Erfahrung allgemein nicht so umfassend ist. Man hat sich halt an ein Look&Feel gewoehnt und es faellt vielen schwer umzulernen, auch wenn es eigentlich garnicht so schwer ist; man muss nur wollen.



			
				Mülly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn die Softwareleute von EA o.ä. mal anfangen würden Games für Linux zu coden, würde sicher ein ganzer Schwung umsteigen.


Dabei ist dann wieder das Problem, dass es auch ATI nicht hinbekommt seinen Grafiktreiber vernuenftig zu schreiben. Bei nVidia sieht das wesentlich besser aus, als ich noch meine GeForce2 hatte hatte ich nie Probleme mit deren Linux-Treiber. Aber ATI kriegt das irgendwie nicht hin.
Es gab eine Zeit da kamen so einige Spiele fuer Linux, diese wurden von Loki Games umgesetzt, darunter sehr beliebte Titel, wie z.B. Civilization - Call to Power, Sim City 3000, Descent 3 und noch einige mehr.
Auch Unreal Tournament ist seit der ersten Version fuer Linux verfuegbar und Doom 3 laeuft auch.
Das Problem ist halt, wie bereits gesagt, der Treiber von ATI.


----------



## jaylibII (14. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir gestern Nacht mal mir das ganze angesehen und ich muss sagen mir gefällt es. Ich habe immer mal wieder mit Linux versucht zu arbeiten aber leider bin ich dann immr und immer wieder auf Windows zurück weil:

- ich nicht wüsste ob Linux ein MSN hat also bzw. so in der Art

- Flash, Dreamwever und Photsohop nicht hat und ich weiß nicht wie ich das sonst zu laufen bekomme. 

Joa das ist eigenlich fast der ganz Grund. Aber jetzt bei dem Link habe ich gesehen, dass man sich auch mit MSN, ICQ und so verbinden kann. Hmm mal sehen wenn das andere dann doch auch noch geht, dann steige ich sofort um.

Gruß Jaylibll


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Mai 2005)

Anstelle von Photo shop kannst Du den Gimp nutzen.
Fuer MSN gibt es auch Clients, mir faellt spontan leider keiner ein.
Fuer Flash hab ich letztens was von einem Flash Editor gelesen, zu finden ist der hier.
Dreamweaver brauchst Du auch nicht, es gibt genuegend Alternativen, z.B. Quanta oder Bluefish


----------



## Julian Maicher (14. Mai 2005)

> Fuer MSN gibt es auch Clients, mir faellt spontan leider keiner ein.


For example: Kopete.
Ist bei der Live Demo auch dabei und unterstützt neben dem MSN Protokoll auch ICQ, AIM, IRC, Jabber und den Yahoo Messanger.


> Dreamweaver brauchst Du auch nicht, es gibt genuegend Alternativen, z.B. Quanta oder Bluefish


Die gibt es zwar, können aber bei weitem nicht mit Dreamweaver mithalten.
Naja, aber ich bin eh der Meinung, HTML lernen ist sinnvoller 

Zur Live-Demo - nette Sache. 
Müsste nur mal bekannter gemacht werden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Mai 2005)

suye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die gibt es zwar, können aber bei weitem nicht mit Dreamweaver mithalten.
> Naja, aber ich bin eh der Meinung, HTML lernen ist sinnvoller


Der Meinung bin ich auch, solche WYSIWYG-Editoren unterstuetzen zwar die Arbeit gewaltig und machen sie durchaus auch leichter, jedoch unterstuetzen sie auch, dass die Leute HTML-Code nicht lesen koennen.


----------



## Rookie75 (22. Juli 2005)

Mir gefällt der Link besonders gut, da er sich bestens für Demonstrationszwecke im Zusammenhang mit Vergleichen von Linux und Windows eignet

Dass viele Behörden überlegen auf Linux umzusteigen, kann ich als Mitarbeiterin einer mittelgroßen Behörde übrigens nur bestätigen


----------



## esmo (30. Juli 2005)

Hey das ist ganz cool 

habe da noch was für alle die unter windows arbeiten aber auch linux nutzen wollen

http://www.manpage.ch/cygwin.html


----------



## Aiju (21. Oktober 2005)

Die Stabilität von Windows + Anwendungen von Linux?
Andersrum wärs besser


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Oktober 2005)

Aiju hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Stabilität von Windows + Anwendungen von Linux?
> Andersrum wärs besser


Das geht danke Wine ja auch, zumindest zum Teil.
Ich hab Wine aber eigentlich nur zum Testen drauf, ich hab eigentlich kein Programm unter Windows wofuer ich keine Alternative unter Linux haette.
Es ist eher umgekehrt, ich hab einige Programme unter Linux wo ich keine Alternative fuer Windows hab. 
Aber ich nutz mein Windows eh nur zum Zocken.


----------



## Aiju (26. Oktober 2005)

> Aber ich nutz mein Windows eh nur zum Zocken.


Genau meine Meinung. 
(Ich nutze Windows aber auch wenn ich Programme für Windows schreiben will  )


----------



## Suchfunktion (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe mir das eben mal angeschaut.. breitbandanbindung, 14.xxxkbit/s.
Nett. 

Allerdings stellt sich mir die frage,
wie lange es noch dauert, bis der Server 'misshandelt' wird.

Sobald jemand das Tool crackt,
wird es lustig.

Die Benutzeraccounts lauten ja gastXXX.
Ich abe mich mehrmals hintereinander angemeldet und war immer gast208.

Theorie 1:
Beim Download der Software wird automatisch ein Benutzername fuer die eigene IP eingerichtet, was ich allerdings bezweifle, da es genau 499 Accounts gibt.

Theorie 2:
Die eigene IP kann nur auf gastXXX zugreifen; wird beim Download der Software ueber das PHP-Script konfiguriert, was ich allerdings ebenfalls bezweifle, da es dann eventuell zu einem crash fuehren koennte, wenn die Software ein weiteres mal heruntergeladen wird, da es dann zu einer IP-Kollision kommen koennte.

Theorie 3:
Beim ersten anmelden wird die eigene IP fuer einen zufaelligen Account reserviert, so dass man immer wieder den selben benutzeraccount bekommt. Ist imho theoretisch am sinnvollsten.

Aber richtig lustig wird es, wen jemand rausfindet, wie 2 Rechner auf den selben Account zugreifen koennen.
Dann wird das projekt vermutlich zum Filesharing misshandelt. Immerhin gibt es schoene 14.xxxkbit/s die man voll ausnutzen kann!

Beispiel:
Benutzer A laedt sich schoen Filme ueber die 14.xxx'er Anbindung auf den Server.
Performance wird die Kiste sicherlich auch haben, dann wird erstmal der film schoen gesplittet.
Dann kommt eine kurze Anleitung wie man auf den Account connecten kann in irgendein Warez-Forum/Warez-Seite und schwupps.. keine Geschwindigkeitseinschraenkungen, immerhin koennen 7 dsl2000-user mit vollem speed saugen und es is immernoch genug latz da fuerein paar 56k'ler.
Naja okay.. saugen direkt vielleicht nicht, aber sie koennten sich elegant ordentlich filme auf den server saugen und sie sich direkt auf dem Server anschauen..

kA wie es mit Quali aussieht, aber naja..
Mir fallen tausende sachen ein die man damit machen koennte.. mhh..

Is ja wie 'ne schriftliche Einladung..

Imho eventuell etwas unsicher,
aber wird schon!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Oktober 2005)

Der Thread ist nun gut ein Jahr alt. In der Zeit scheint wohl nichts passiert zu sein, sonst gaebe es die Seite wohl nicht mehr.
Das spricht, meiner Meinung nach, fuer ein gesundes Mass an Sicherheit.

Die UserID koennte an die SessionID gebunden sein.


----------



## Suchfunktion (26. Oktober 2005)

Naja.. es gibt ja im notfall immernoch die moeglichkeit, dass es bisher keinen cracker interessiert hat, meinste nich?

Selbst in unserer Zeit gibt es dinge, die ausnahmsweise mal NICHT gecracked werden


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Oktober 2005)

Aber ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass die User-Accounts auch regelmaessig resetet werden um zu vermeiden, dass irgendwelche Spassvoegel die Platte vollpacken, ob nun zum Filesharing oder nicht.
Weiterhin wird die SessionID wohl auch IP-gebunden sein, hoffe ich mal, sodass nicht 2 IPs die gleiche SessionID, und somit auch nicht die gleiche UserID nutzen koennen.
Man kann so einiges anstellen um das alles sicher zu gestalten.


----------



## Suchfunktion (26. Oktober 2005)

Uhm.. ja, aber was ist, wenn sich 500 leute anmelden?
Fuer 499 is ja platz, aber was dann?

Waere mal interessant zu wissen


----------



## Aiju (9. Januar 2006)

*xterm*

Mit Hilfe von emacs lässt sich eine xterm öffnen!! 
Man macht tools->Shell command, xterm eingeben, und fertig!
So rückt dein Traum näher, Suchfunktion...


> Benutzer A laedt sich schoen Filme ueber die 14.xxx'er Anbindung auf den Server.
> Performance wird die Kiste sicherlich auch haben, dann wird erstmal der film schoen gesplittet.
> Dann kommt eine kurze Anleitung wie man auf den Account connecten kann in irgendein Warez-Forum/Warez-Seite und schwupps.. keine Geschwindigkeitseinschraenkungen, immerhin koennen 7 dsl2000-user mit vollem speed saugen und es is immernoch genug latz da fuerein paar 56k'ler.
> Naja okay.. saugen direkt vielleicht nicht, aber sie koennten sich elegant ordentlich filme auf den server saugen und sie sich direkt auf dem Server anschauen..


EDIT: Sie haben sogar die GCC compiler installiert  Über einen Webserver ließen sich thereotisch Programme (als Source) oder was weiß ich hochladen und dann kompilieren!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Januar 2006)

Was ist denn bitte eine x86-Struktur?
x86 ist eine Architektur, meinst Du vielleicht das?
Und warum sollten sie nicht? Alpha wurde vor ein paar Jahren von Intel aufgekauft und ausgerottet und kaum einer setzt Sparcs ein, wenn dann in der Regel mit Solaris. Und auf den meisten anderen Architekturen laufen in der Regel entsprechende OSs, selbst wenn Linux laufen wuerde. Aber Linux ist und bleibt auf x86 zuhause.

Uebrigens kann man nur fertige Programme hochladen wenn diese vollkommen statisch kompiliert sind, ansonsten kann es Probleme mit zu ladenden Libraries geben.


----------



## Sinac (9. Januar 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist denn bitte eine x86-Struktur?
> x86 ist eine Architektur, meinst Du vielleicht das?





			
				Aiju hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sie haben sogar den GCC compiler installiert


Und wo wir grad dabei sind: GCC ist keine Compiler, sondern ein Sammlung verschiedener Compiler -> GNU Compiler Collection.

Mal im Ernst jungs, ich geb Dennis da schon recht - wenn man das Teil ach so leicht für alle möglichen Scherze missbrauchen könnte hätten das schon andere getan nach so langer Zeit. Ich denke die wissen schon was sie da hochgezogen haben.


----------



## Aiju (9. Januar 2006)

Ok, ich habe eine paar Fehler des Grammatik (und des Wörter) gemacht 
Ich weiß dass es *die* gcc heißt.
Und ich habe die x86 Architektur gemeint...
Aber ist doch ne coole Sache...
EDIT: Ich glaube man sollte die Opensource-Region darüber informieren...
NOCHMALEDIT: Die ganzen Ideen sind genauso viel Theorie wie Reisen mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit... Wie soll man den die Files auf den Server kriegen? (Ohne einen anderen Server mit FTP ...)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Januar 2006)

Du bist auch sicherlich nicht der erste der auf die Idee gekommen ist so an eine Shell zu kommen. Und ich denke die Jungs und Maedels die diesen Service anbieten haben genug Ahnung um zu wissen, dass das moeglich ist.



			
				Aiju hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie soll man den die Files auf den Server kriegen? (Ohne einen anderen Server mit FTP ...)


Warum FTP? Dort sind doch gleich mehrere Browser installiert, und alles was man auf einen FTP-Server legen kann, kann man auch genauso gut auf einen HTTP-Server legen und so rueberladen.
Und wer eine Website hat hat meistens auch FTP, daher sollten beide Protokolle kein Problem sein.
Nur wenn man Daten austauschen will braucht zumindest der jenige der die Daten von dem Server runterladen will FTP, oder einen Webserver mit Upload-Formular wo entsprechend grosse Daten zugelassen sind.


----------



## Aiju (10. Januar 2006)

War nur ein Beispiel...


----------



## kjh (19. Dezember 2006)

geht das Ding bei euch noch?


----------



## Julian-w (3. Februar 2008)

Schade, der Service wurde eingestellt ...


----------



## tigerwolf (18. Februar 2008)

Mülly hat gesagt.:


> Find ich eine ganz tolle Sache.
> Denke eh das in naher Zukunft einige Leute auf Linux umsteigen werden.


Es ist zum Teil gut, aber zum Teil auch schlecht.
Weil je mehr Leute Linux benutzen je mehr Leute schreiben Viren, etc für Linux.
Linux hat ist zwar sehr sicher aber es gibt mit Sicherheit Viren die es trotzdem schaffen.
(Wenn nicht, dann wenn mehr Virenschreiber sich auf Linux konzentrieren.)


----------



## Laudian (18. Februar 2008)

'Nur dass durch das User-Rechte-Modell von Linux die Geschichte wesentlich schwerer wird... 

Wenn der Admin das System gut beherrscht, dann ist es annaehernd unmoeglich Root-Zugriff zu bekommen, so dass der Virus maximal noch das Userverzeichnis des entsprechenden ausfuehrenden Users verwuesten kann. Da der aber kaum eine Chance hat an die Systemdateien zu kommen (vorrausgesetzt der Admin macht gute Arbeit) kann man so kaum ein System wirklich zerschiessen ... User muss neu angelegt werden etc ... aber mehr normal nicht.

Folglich ist die Geschichte unter Linux wesentlich harmloser als unter Windows, wo es nicht sonderlich schwer ist Adminrechte zu bekommen und somit das Kernsystem zu veraendern.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2008)

Laudian hat gesagt.:


> 'Nur dass durch das User-Rechte-Modell von Linux die Geschichte wesentlich schwerer wird...


Und zusaetzlich gibt es auch Erweiterungen wie SELinux oder AppArmor (wobei ich ganz klar SELinux bevorzuge) die noch tiefer greifen als es nur die normale Access-Control von Linux tut.


----------



## ts230 (21. März 2008)

Wisst ihr,wo es noch solche Live-Linux-Dinger gibt?
ich finds echt doof,dass die den Service eingestellt haben!
Ich hab irgendwie keine Ahnung,wieso die das jetzt Eingestellt habe
Wenn die Ausgestorben sind,Ich wollte sowieso ein Live-Linux über den Browser bauen(PHP,JavaScript u.HTML)!


----------



## hmmNaGut (28. Mai 2008)

Ich selber habe Debian allerdings fehlt mir doch der bekannte Photoshop.

Vielleicht weil ich da mehr Praxis habe.

Naja, Gimp ist nicht so meins.

Zu dem bevorzuge ich Editoren wie BLUEFISCH mit Syntax HIghlighting.

Eigentlich geht es mir immer nur um Syntax HIghlighting.

Aber, bin voll zufrieden.


----------

